# How did your 10 month old behave?



## Jax No-No (May 6, 2014)

Just joined the form. First time Vizsla owners and no matter how much we read and follow the training we question if we're doing a good job. Does anyone remember how their 10 month old puppy behaved? Are we on track? No doubt he is smart....to smart for our own good! If we give him our undivided attention every minute were with him...he loves to please us. The minute we try to make dinner or do laundry he is into everything. Jumps up A LOT....doesn't have a lot of patience. The scariest issue we have is he doesn't want to come when called....he's got away from us a couple times and I thought we'd never see him again. You'd think we beat him...but we've never used anything but positive reinforcement. He just knows if he comes we'll take the item he shouldn't have away or he wants to play come and get me which we've never taught him on purpose. We love our little guy. Did I mention he drags blankets around the house every chance he gets? Folding them in his presence is almost impossible.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum - your little guy is pretty cute!! Sounds pretty normal for a V at that age. There are lots of threads on here about recall, I'd suggest using the search button and search for "recall" - I'm sure you'll find some great ideas to help. 

When he tries to play come and get me, just turn around, walk away from him and ignore him. If he's anything like my guy, he will hate that and the next thing you know he'll be right next to you trying to get your attention. 

Also, if he has something he shouldn't have, but won't come to you because he knows you will take it away, try swapping him out for something he can have. Grab a toy, call him to you and then offer the toy (make it very exciting if he's not willing to drop what he has). Then he won't think that you are always taking away things when he comes to you. 

He's still young and pushing his boundaries, patience and consistency works the best.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

> If we give him our undivided attention every minute were with him...he loves to please us. The minute we try to make dinner or do laundry he is into everything. Jumps up A LOT....doesn't have a lot of patience. The scariest issue we have is he doesn't want to come when called....


Dexter is almost a year old and that's where we are at, too! He's great if we're constantly engaging him, but can be a real stinker if he thinks he's being ignored. Lately, he'll start barking in hopes we chase him to quiet him down  We ignore him as best we can or put him in a down/stay for a while until he settles. One thing that's helped us is to remember to ALWAYS use commands. If you've got a load full of laundry you know he's going to want to jump up and try and get, don't forget to tell him to "leave it" before he gets a chance. And "off" if he still jumps up. Sometimes I'm so busy trying to prevent him from doing something I DON'T want happening that I forget to tell to him what I DO want him to do instead. Which he's usually perfectly happy to do, too! I'd say it was about at 10 months that giving a command would really snap Dexter out of whatever he was doing/planning to do. For instance, there was a long time I couldn't put on socks in front of him, because he'd do anything he could to get them. Now if I put him in a sit/stay, he won't move and will let me put them on in peace 

We use an e-collar for recall. Simply amazing how well it works! Search the threads if that's something you might want to try.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Also, Dexter will play the "find the cookie" game for hours. That's how we manage to get most stuff done. He stays out of trouble when he's got a job to do!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Jax, your self doubt, blanket dragging, mischievous, attention hogging dog sure does sound A LOT like our situation. Unfortunately were only at 8 weeks. :'( 
Tucker likes to play the I don't hear you calling me game as well. More so when he is really interested or has something he doesn't want me to get or when he is overly tired. I just keep calling him in a really excited manor or I act like I'm going back into the house. One or the other or a combination of both usually snaps him out of it. Thinking of all the commands and how to teach hi those commands seems like a deep dark tunnel That I can't see the end off. Especially if I have 8 months of this


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No two dogs are exactly the same. Even from the same litter, and raised in the same household, they will have some differences.
Don't fall into the trap of comparing your dog to others.
Instead set small attainable goals. Enjoy the accomplishments. Don't dwell to long on the set backs, they happen. Some dogs peak early, and others or late bloomers, but later most wind up in the same place on training.
Try and appreciate each stage, and training of your pups life. Its not a race to the end, its a adventure.


----------



## Jax No-No (May 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone! We love new ideas and knowing were not alone.  The support from others that understand the breed is refreshing. Thank you!


----------

